# Researchers needed



## HardcorePeptides (Dec 5, 2013)

We are in need of two researchers to test out our IGF1-DES. Post up in here why we should choose you. We prefer members that have been posting for over a year. 
IGF-DES 1mg (USA) - Peptides


----------



## Christsean (Dec 5, 2013)

I've been on hgh for 3 months now with good results but at an ordering cross roads. From my research and friendly suggestions from some trusted bros I was considering trying igf-1 this time.  I have been researching the igf-1 lr3 and was considering going that route based on monitary constraints, over the des. But I know the des is far superior to the lr3.

I am at a point that my bf% is where it needs to be to see some noticeable gains. So it would be great to be able to try the best igf-1 out there.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 5, 2013)

Ive been dieing to try Igf des. Im currently bulking. I have not run any peps so id be a good candidate because i have some nice virgin receptors. Im looking to hit 250 before cutting for the spring show season. I have run many successful logs in the past. Ill post pics and update progress daily.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2013)

Rock solid shop here guys. This is a killer opportunity.


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm definitely interested in this. Competitive powerlifter here in the 198 weight class with a 385 bench 505 squat and 535 deadlift. I just finished up one unsponsored log and started another recently. Been dying to try some igf1-des and see how well these peps can improve my training and physique


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Dec 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Rock solid shop here guys. This is a killer opportunity.



Thanks.


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Dec 9, 2013)

Bump


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 9, 2013)

I have experience with des and have a big weiner.


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Dec 10, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have experience with des and have a big weiner.



Hmm that last part helps a lot.


----------



## Kirk B (Dec 10, 2013)

shit i'm down plus if good i'm def going to buy more i love peps and have experince with them but not the igf and want to run it so i'm in def and been here 3 years lol all good dues here tho christsean def a good bro for sure too


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes my votes go for christsean and Kirk b over me hahaa


----------



## Kirk B (Dec 11, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> Yes my votes go for christsean and Kirk b over me hahaa


but i want you to wim lol i wish we could all win f it  ahhh thats why sometimes this is hard cause i def like people here and want to see everyone win but it's just not mine to say that tho


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Dec 11, 2013)

Will pick on Friday.


----------



## Christsean (Dec 14, 2013)

Bump


----------



## KelJu (Dec 14, 2013)

Anybody chosen yet?


----------



## Kirk B (Dec 16, 2013)

^^^this^^^^ i'm def ready my receptors are clean and i have the experiance too i'm looking forward to being one of the member picked i hope so bad finger crossed !!!!! christsean i'm hopeing for you too sine your logs are awesome even tho you haven't been here that long your def a respected member of the comunity bro and to awesome logs as would I  finger crossed for us both and another bro too on here i for got FML lol well everyyone can't get it i quess!!!! but lets see who one and if good to go i will def ordr more of the igf-1 des looking forward to this fellas !!!!!!


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Dec 16, 2013)

Christsean said:


> I've been on hgh for 3 months now with good results but at an ordering cross roads. From my research and friendly suggestions from some trusted bros I was considering trying igf-1 this time.  I have been researching the igf-1 lr3 and was considering going that route based on monitary constraints, over the des. But I know the des is far superior to the lr3.
> 
> I am at a point that my bf% is where it needs to be to see some noticeable gains. So it would be great to be able to try the best igf-1 out there.





Kirk B said:


> ^^^this^^^^ i'm def ready my receptors are clean and i have the experiance too i'm looking forward to being one of the member picked i hope so bad finger crossed !!!!! christsean i'm hopeing for you too sine your logs are awesome even tho you haven't been here that long your def a respected member of the comunity bro and to awesome logs as would I  finger crossed for us both and another bro too on here i for got FML lol well everyyone can't get it i quess!!!! but lets see who one and if good to go i will def ordr more of the igf-1 des looking forward to this fellas !!!!!!




You two shoot me your shipping address's.


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 16, 2013)

Congrats Christsean and Kirk!


----------



## Christsean (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks. PM has been sent.


----------



## Kirk B (Dec 18, 2013)

PM sent thanks for the chance


----------

